# How much tax?



## Stevie_and_Nats (May 2, 2010)

Hi, 
I am wondering if anybody can tell me how much tax you would pay if you earned around $55,00 - $60,000 in Australia. I can see on the Australian tax website the breakdown of it, but that is so confusing! Wondered if anyone can give an overall percentage of tax you pay. For example we pay 22% up to £36,000 in UK. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Stevie_and_Nats said:


> Hi,
> I am wondering if anybody can tell me how much tax you would pay if you earned around $55,00 - $60,000 in Australia. I can see on the Australian tax website the breakdown of it, but that is so confusing! Wondered if anyone can give an overall percentage of tax you pay. For example we pay 22% up to £36,000 in UK.
> 
> Thanks!


I did a Tax calculation a while ago (2008) on the average wages of both countries:

Average Earners
*UK*
£ 2,250.00 Gross Monthly pay (median UK Male Full time earnings)
£ 342.08 Tax
£ 195.11 NI
£ 537.20 Total Deductions
*23.9% : Deductions as a percentage:*

*Australia*
$ 5,500.00 Gross Monthly pay (average Australian Male Full time earnings) 
$ 1,222.00 Tax
$ 82.50 Medicare
$ 1,304.50 Total Deductions
*23.7% : Deductions as a percentage*

This came out about the same overall for that wage rate, but at 4x the average full time male wage, the percentages came out at:
35.7% UK
39.5% AUS

With wages under the average, Australia ended up with the smaller percentage average tax deduction.

I will look into current Australian figures again.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

*2010/11 figures*

$55,000 Gross
$10,575 Tax and Medicare deductions
= 19.2%	Total deductions

$60,000 Gross
$12,150 Tax and Medicare deductions
= 20.3%	Total deductions


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

The Brit in Aus said:


> *2010/11 figures*
> 
> $55,000 Gross
> $10,575 Tax and Medicare deductions
> ...



Hi, 
I like to know that how much tax I would pay if I earned around $36,000 - $40,000 /Anum in Australia.

Thanks - NAK


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi,
> I like to know that how much tax I would pay if I earned around $36,000 - $40,000 /Anum in Australia.
> 
> Thanks - NAK


There is a tax calculator at:
TAX Calculator


----------

